

A new build tool for Clojure abstracting away Maven/Ant - kunley
http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/master/README.md

======
sunkencity
layer on top of maven(for dependency resolution) and ant(build). seems pretty
nice. Will certainly try this one out.

